# Today On RO



## Becca (Jun 5, 2008)

[align=center]*Today On RO*[/align] [align=center]Thursday 5[sup]th[/sup] June 2008[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]_First_ of all I would like to thank *Bo B Bunny* for letting me do this [/align] [align=center]on her turn![/align] [align=center]inkbouce:
[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]Everyone stop by and wish Lottie good luck at the vets tomorrow [/align] [align=center]http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=36084&forum_id=16&page=1[/align] [align=center]xx[/align][align=center]:clover:
[/align] [align=center]Please go and tell LadyOnslaught that she is definitely not insane[/align] [align=center]http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=36375&forum_id=5[/align] [align=center] 
[/align] [align=center]:birthday to:[/align] [align=center]country bunkin[/align] [align=center]Best wishes on your special day[/align] [align=center]xx[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]Gentle Giants wants to know [/align] [align=center]How does she care for a JW's coat?[/align] [align=center]If you have the answer post it here[/align] [align=center]http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=36293&forum_id=8[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]Todayâs mystery bunny is[/align][align=center]





[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]Who is that gorgeous creature?
[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]:hugsquish:
[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]Thatâs all from me, Enjoy your day![/align]


----------



## Alexah (Jun 5, 2008)

I know that bunny! That's the incredibly adorable Kirby! :inlove:I love him. A lot. Ha ha!

And good job Becca!


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Jun 5, 2008)

What a cute bun Kirby is!!!

inkelepht::energizerbunny::birthdayCountry Bunkin!:bunny18:littlecake:balloons:

Great job, Becca!:thumbup


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 5, 2008)

You're very welcome! I'm happy to have you help out! you did a great job!


----------



## Haley (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww theres my handsome nephew, Kirby 

You can hear all about his adventures with his new mommy here: Kirby's Safari

He's moulting now so he looks pretty funny


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for mentioning Lottie. I'm a bit worried about 'abandoning' her at the vets. She is going in at 9 and won't be out until 6.30. Wish me luck! And wish my purse luck too! :clover:

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey great job Becca!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 6, 2008)

Becca you did a great job :biggrin2:


----------



## FallingStar (Jun 6, 2008)

Becca you did an awesome job!:goodjob


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 6, 2008)

:great:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 6, 2008)

All these helpful reporters! I'm so pleased! Plus I think the threads are really being utilized a lot! That's awesome!


----------

